# Air and Dust Conntrol



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure this is the correct place for this.

Doing a reno/addition and need to dig 5 3'x3'x16" footings in the basement. Concrete saw with irrigation and jack hammer to get thru the slab, and then dig the dirt. Nothing new.

My problem is that the only ventilation is three small basement windows. The irrigation will help keep the dust down, but I don't know how well. I was looking for some kind of air intake and dust removal system to rent, but have come up empty.

Anyone with any experience with this kind of thing have any advice?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

United rental in NJ has air scrubbers, not cheap. " Build clean" is also a small product some guys have been buying for about a 1k


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Electric saw, I hope? A gas one will have you gagging before the first hole's done.

Dust is practically zero with any half decent wetsaw. You'll get much more from the jackhammer, but manageable. Hang a tarp "tent" from the joists and you'll contain 80-90% of it. For the rest, stick a good box fan in one of those windows blowing outward, and leave the others open to let fresh air in.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashler said:


> My problem is that the only ventilation is three small basement windows.


You may want at least six air changes per hour. 
How big's the basement, how big the windows?

If you find a fan strong enough that works with the windows then fan noise may be a problem.

Grainger tech help may have some rules of thumb for this.

I stand corrected:

"The GuardianR can deliver up to 500 CFM. . .
will provide four air changes per hour (the recommended minimum) on 7,500 cubic feet (more than a 30' x 30' x 8'′ room). "

but you really need to see the fan curve to see how this will do with small windows for air intakes.


----------



## TheBuiltCo (Jul 6, 2015)

You can pick up a brand new air scrubber for about 1k from Jondon-our customers absolutely love them but admittedly we charge $70 per day to insurance carriers on insurance based jobs.

If you don't see yourself using it in the future just pick one up from local rental co. and it will do the job-


www.builtrestoration.com


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the tent idea and you could buy a negative air fan with a sock on it like harbor freight under 100 direct it to the window


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Searched United Rental last night and again just now. Nothing for air scrubber or air filtration.

Was actually thinking of, with reservations, using the gas down there with fans. Probably not the best idea, but sometimes I learn from my mistakes.

Buying a $1000 air scrubber isn't going to happen. I might buy a DeWalt tile saw for $800 that I'll use a few times a year, maybe. Can't spend $1000 for a tool I probably won't use again.

Basement is 24x36, windows are 14" x 24". Not worried about containing the dust as upstairs is getting gutted. Worried about getting it out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats weird I dont see it either, they quoted me for one about a year ago, maybe 2. It was pricey


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't see any negative air fan on HB either.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=air+mover

I think they had a sock for it


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

This?


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Can this be used for both bringing in fresh air and exhausting the dusty air?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

There you go, do whatever its an air mover


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Guess I'll have t run over to Saddle Brook tomorrow and pick up two sets, one at one end of the basement to bring it in and one at the other tho take it out.

Worth it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Really sounds to me like you're overthinking it, especially since the place is getting gutted. I've done similar cuts with no air exchange at all available--not pleasant, but still manageable with an electric saw.

Let us know how it plays out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I over think everything. I'd rather sweat it now than find out I'm not doing something right or well or endangering us. Don't want to start and then find out that we need air equipment, which I figured I would.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashler said:


> Basement is 24x36, windows are 14" x 24". Not worried about containing the dust as upstairs is getting gutted. Worried about getting it out.


24x36x8x(>4ACH) = >28,000 cu ft per hour = >460 CFM.

If the air comes in the windows and goes up the stairs you don't need filters.

The fan blade swept area A should be <1/4th of the total window intake area and A = PI x [(blade dia)^2]/4. Window area = 14x24x3 = 1000 in^2, so blade dia = <sqrt[4x1000/PI] = <36". 

Forcing air out the windows with at least one fan may be better than trying to suck air into them. In that case block the unused windows so the fresh air is routed down from upstairs.

If the masks the workers wear don't get dirty the air can't be too dirty.


----------



## HANDM (Feb 17, 2008)

Use an electric saw with a diamond blade, a helper douching it with a small stream of water and sucking the slurry up with a shop vac and a squeegee attachment.....


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Anybody have any feedback on the "Dust muzzle" for skilsaw?
I was thinking of picking one up for situations like OP's
http://www.dustmuzzle.com/dust_collection/saw_muzzle_concrete_fiberglass.php?gclid=COSz6OXQk6gCFacZQgodRy1LCg


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

$80?!? That seems like a lot for that. But I guess someone thinks its worth it.


----------

